# Idolomantis diabolica



## Danny. (Sep 3, 2014)

Idolomantis diabolica mating.


----------



## dmina (Sep 3, 2014)

They are beautiful... Thanks for sharing...

as soon as I get all these new mantis cared for.. I want some of them!


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2014)

Do you keep them outdoors?


----------



## Darkrai283 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did they manage to moult from the mesh sides of the enclosure? Or did they moult from thin twigs from trees such as birch and willow?


----------



## bobericc (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice, no problems molting from the sides in there?


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Sep 3, 2014)

Rick said:


> Do you keep them outdoors?


I would say that the temps in the area Danny lives are perfect for the adult Idolo's right now. They do appreciiate the natural UV's and sunlight. And keep a eye on them if placed outside of a cage. If you let them warm up too much, they can and will fly away. Even the females are good at flight.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 3, 2014)

Rick said:


> Do you keep them outdoors?


 I do but bring them in before nightfall.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 3, 2014)

Darkrai283 said:


> Did they manage to moult from the mesh sides of the enclosure? Or did they moult from thin twigs from trees such as birch and willow?


 Mine never did, they all moulted at the top perched on thin branches.


----------



## sally (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations that is so wonderful


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny. said:


> I do but bring them in before nightfall.


I'm keeping some mantids outdoors right now but those are native species. Keeping mantids outdoors is something I've thought about experimenting with over the years. I would assume they would do better because of it. Congrats on the mating.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 4, 2014)

sally said:


> Congratulations that is so wonderful


 Thanks Pat 


Rick said:


> I'm keeping some mantids outdoors right now but those are native species. Keeping mantids outdoors is something I've thought about experimenting with over the years. I would assume they would do better because of it. Congrats on the mating.


 Thanks Rick. I keep them all outdoors, the only species that stays outside year round is Empusa pennata.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## fercho ing (Sep 5, 2014)

amazing  

sin duda un gran logro


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

First oothecae laid on 9/4/14 and is around 2"


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

Second time mating 9/10/14 and they are still connected.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2014)

What kind of enclosure is that?


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

This one http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9I-BiMhb1s8 but mine is a 38 gallon 16.5" x 16.5" x 30"


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2014)

Ahh ok. I've seen those before have never tried one before.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

They work great! Took less than 5 minutes to assemble.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 10, 2014)

I have one of those reptile screen cages that I used outdoors in the summer of 2012 and 2013. I put some mantids outdoors to give them some natural sunlight but I brought them in at night because I was worried about critters trying to break into the screen. (Have had an issue with chipmunks.) Anyway, it did work great but I thought the older mantids (especially Idolos) had more issues with their tarsus getting stuck in the net than the ones kept in terrariums with special netting added to the top.

Good luck with yours Danny. Your ooth looks great.


----------



## sally (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't wait !! My female should molt this week


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

sally said:


> I can't wait !! My female should molt this week


 Hope she does. How's the male doing?


----------



## Danny. (Sep 10, 2014)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I have one of those reptile screen cages that I used outdoors in the summer of 2012 and 2013. I put some mantids outdoors to give them some natural sunlight but I brought them in at night because I was worried about critters trying to break into the screen. (Have had an issue with chipmunks.) Anyway, it did work great but I thought the older mantids (especially Idolos) had more issues with their tarsus getting stuck in the net than the ones kept in terrariums with special netting added to the top.
> 
> Good luck with yours Danny. Your ooth looks great.


 Thanks Tammy  I'll keep that in mind when she's older and add netting or branches.


----------



## sally (Sep 10, 2014)

Danny. said:


> Hope she does. How's the male doing?


 He is great. Just waiting


----------



## dmina (Sep 12, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## Danny. (Sep 23, 2014)

Third time mating 9/23/14


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2014)

Woowzerz! You've got the magic touch. :sorcerer:


----------



## Danny. (Sep 24, 2014)

Fourth time mating 9/24/14






Close up using flash.


----------



## sally (Sep 25, 2014)

That is fantastic


----------



## Danny. (Oct 30, 2014)

One of the oothecas hatched this morning. 40+ nymphs! Seperated into two net cages. 3 stuck but one managed to break free. All are eating and doing great. No losses either.


----------



## Danny. (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't really get a good picture.


----------



## Danny. (Nov 5, 2014)

Caught this little guy walking around the floor in my room!


----------



## dmina (Nov 5, 2014)

Too cute.. Congrats.. thanks for the update... I'll take 10...


----------



## LAME (Nov 5, 2014)

oh sweet! You're giving them away?! Yeah ill take 10 as well! Lol


----------



## Danny. (Nov 6, 2014)

dmina said:


> Too cute.. Congrats.. thanks for the update... I'll take 10...





LAME said:


> oh sweet! You're giving them away?! Yeah ill take 10 as well! Lol


 Sure, just put the $ in my PayPal.


----------



## LAME (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol yeah?

well, I guess that would have to depend on how much you were talking.


----------



## dmina (Nov 6, 2014)

Ditto... I just thought you might want to get rid of some... you know, to make it easier for you.. I was only trying to help... hehe


----------



## Danny. (Jun 3, 2015)

Hope I raise these to adults and get another generation...

Female






Same Female






Male






Same Male


----------



## dmina (Jun 3, 2015)

Congrats... good luck on the next generation!


----------



## idologrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats and good luck with your idolos! Thats great!!!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats!! Very exciting.


----------



## Danny. (Jul 10, 2015)

She's sub-adult now and comes with an attitude.


----------



## Danny. (Jul 29, 2015)

Male moulted to adult 7-16-15. Hope my female catches up!


----------



## Jay (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow - it is amazing how big (and beautiful) the idols are!


----------



## Danny. (Jul 31, 2015)

Jay said:


> Wow - it is amazing how big (and beautiful) the idols are!


Very beautiful. My female should molt anyday now!


----------



## dmina (Aug 4, 2015)

Great pics.. thanks for sharing


----------

